# Pigeon Supply Houses



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread is just to get a general census on which Pigeon Supply Houses are the best. The things I am looking for is: Courteous, Product Knowledge, Reliability, Price. I would like to encourage anyone that has ever bought anything from any Pigeon Supply House to share their experience and why or why not to do business with whatever establishment.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I buy 99% of my supplies from JEDDS, mainly because it is only 180 miles south of here, and UPS delivers by the next business day.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I have bought supplies from Foys, Siegels and Global Pigeon Supplies aka GPS. Of those 3, I would rank GPS first, Siegels second and Foys third. GPS seems to be on the cutting edge with products from Holland and Belgium and great contacts in Europe. It seems if you want something but they don't have it they can get it for you while some others can't. Siegels I liked as well though it did seem that their prices were a bit higher. I believe they are also the main dealer for Benzing electronic timers so they are a good place to go as well. For me Foys just didn't seem to be up to the level of the first 2, though I can't really complain, they got me what I needed in a timely manner and at what I felt was a fair price. Seemed like Foys was more geared towards fancy/show pigeons while GPS and Siegels were for the racers. Also a last note on Siegels, they run a raffle type system where you get a certain number of entries into the raffle depending on the money you spend, each month they raffle off a pair of youngsters from one of their proven breeding pairs. I always thought this was a cool idea, I never won any babies but hey if you are gonna spend the money on the supplies why not at least have a chance at getting something back in return as well.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I recently used vita-king to order some meds. Prices seemed cheaper for more product. I was sent three emails informing me that my order went through, my order number, when it was shipped, and the usps tracking number. On top of this, they sent me a little catalog with some great info in the back of it.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

Vita King gets all of my business that I can give them. Debbie is super nice, more knowledgeable than anyone else you can get to answer the phone anywhere else, and the emails are super considerate.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

And That Jovati Grit Bucket Is First Class. The Pigeons Go Crazy For It.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

I always go to Foy's first, than Siegels second and if I have to I use Vita King...I would like to use Vita King more but they do not use Priority Mail so for small orders their shipping costs are higher...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies..Global Pigeon Supply seems to be the preferred supply house from the members of my club. I thought it was because it was closest..but it seems they have a good reputation as well. I opened this thread because I came across this website http://www.foys-pigeons-sucks.com/ and I originally thought Foys was the best. After reading about Vita King I think I will look at their supplies.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I've received fast, courteous service and good advice from Jerry and the staff at Foy's, both on the phone and in person. I've also received good service via phone from Jedd's. 
Since I'm relatively new to pigeons, I haven't tried any of the other vendors yet.

I understand the annoyance of the individual whose web photo was used in a booklet that Foy's sells, and the frustration of the other artist whose work was used for something other than she expected it to be, but those issues are not directly related to customer service generally, or the quality or value of items being sold there.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

From an international buyer mind  I dropped wrote to Jedds and NEPS enquiring about inrenational shipments, didn't get a reply yet but then it was only last week.

When it comes to unit purchase, Jedds and Foys are a little over priced, I think, though I have only searched limited items.

Jedds, Foys, NEPS, and Siegels I have checked for International shipments, GPS am yet to do so.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Supplys*

Been happy with Siegels and Vita King. Have not ordered from Jedds as they were kind of rude on the phone.
Jack


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> Thanks for the replies..Global Pigeon Supply seems to be the preferred supply house from the members of my club. I thought it was because it was closest..but it seems they have a good reputation as well. I opened this thread because I came across this website http://www.foys-pigeons-sucks.com/ and I originally thought Foys was the best. After reading about Vita King I think I will look at their supplies.


Foy's is very good and their shipping is very fast...About www.foys-pigeons-sucks.com there is always two sides to a story, I have wonder what Jerry would say about this? I have talked to Jerry many times on the phone and he seems to be a very nice person...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Char-B Loft said:


> Foy's is very good and their shipping is very fast...About www.foys-pigeons-sucks.com there is always two sides to a story, I have wonder what Jerry would say about this? I have talked to Jerry many times on the phone and he seems to be a very nice person...


I like the Foys catalog and their selection..I'm just getting a feel for everyones preferences.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> I like the Foys catalog and their selection..I'm just getting a feel for everyones preferences.


I think you will end up using all of the pigeon supply houses because they all offer different products or one may be out of stock of a particular item so you will have to use another supply house...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I checked out GPS, good one, wish they could add Roudybush or Kaytee hande feeding formula to their catalog


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought a few things from Jedds and compared it to Foys..I like Jedds prices and shipping better..but Foys does have some items for less. So I just have to continue to shop around.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-template/about/Page.bok
http://www.globalpigeon.com/
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/
http://highpointpigeonsupplies.net/StoreFront.bok

These are probably all the supply houses you'll ever need!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/
> http://www.jedds.com/-strse-template/about/Page.bok
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/
> ...


Thanx for the links Highpoint pigeon supplies is a new one to me and Vita-King should be in there also. My question is more related to which supply house you use and why. I have to agree with what has already been said...you will end up using them all sometime or another. No one has mentioned any Pigeon Supply House to avoid.. Thanx for the contribution to this thread.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jAxTecH said:


> Thanks for the replies..Global Pigeon Supply seems to be the preferred supply house from the members of my club. I thought it was because it was closest..but it seems they have a good reputation as well. I opened this thread because I came across this website http://www.foys-pigeons-sucks.com/ and I originally thought Foys was the best. After reading about Vita King I think I will look at their supplies.


*First I buy from all the big supply houses.,But I must say that the web site you posted did not tell the whole story.FOY'S had a graphic artist put that book together and the photos in question were used by the guy putting the book together. That's all that I will say on the subject.*GEORGE


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

george simon said:


> *First I buy from all the big supply houses.,But I must say that the web site you posted did not tell the whole story.FOY'S had a graphic artist put that book together and the photos in question were used by the guy putting the book together. That's all that I will say on the subject.*GEORGE


I only referenced the site because it opened my eyes to maybe I should check the reputation of the places I will do business with. Kind of like the whole Mojave Breeding station and the pigeons4sale site..if someone didn't complain no one new to this sport would know to avoid those places.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

*foys and new england*

I have bought from foys before and it was ok, i like jedds pricing but their website is too complicated if you are new to pigeon keeping. But I really like New Englands website simple and easy. I am going to buy a few products soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

foys for me..


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never used any of them, but I am surprised that noone has made a website (like the one knocking Foy's) about the guy who has screwed so many people that owns or operates the pigeon auction website. I can't imagine anybody involved with pigeons being hated more than that guy.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I've never used any of them, but I am surprised that noone has made a website (like the one knocking Foy's) about the guy who has screwed so many people that owns or operates the pigeon auction website. I can't imagine anybody involved with pigeons being hated more than that guy.


Wow, I have never heard about that guy, I really don't think that foys would do something like that, but you never know  What did the auction dude do?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> Wow, I have never heard about that guy, I really don't think that foys would do something like that, but you never know  What did the auction dude do?


If you have alot of time on your hands you can read the thread...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/mojave-breeding-station-18159.html?highlight=mojave


----------

